# Chelated Iron doseing



## chilled84 (18 Dec 2011)

Got myself some chelated iron, But am unsure how much to dose. Tanks 46 gallons am i am doseing standard EI for it. Just wanted to see if there would be a change by doseing Iron.


----------



## plantbrain (19 Dec 2011)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Got myself some chelated iron, But am unsure how much to dose. Tanks 46 gallons am i am doseing standard EI for it. Just wanted to see if there would be a change by doseing Iron.



Type of chelator and % Fe of the product? Brand name etc?


----------



## chilled84 (19 Dec 2011)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its aquarium plant food uk branded and its content is Chelated Iron at 13.2 percent

Hope that will help.


----------



## chilled84 (19 Dec 2011)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> plantbrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (19 Dec 2011)

Don't u use a trace mix? That already has fe in


----------



## chilled84 (19 Dec 2011)

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> Don't u use a trace mix? That already has fe in



Yeah i do use trace, But i just thought seeing iron was available that there might have been an advantage useing it too.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (19 Dec 2011)

Bare in mind if u have fish in there 2 much iron isn't gd


----------



## chilled84 (19 Dec 2011)

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> Bare in mind if u have fish in there 2 much iron isn't gd



I did think so. thats why i asked how much should i use?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (20 Dec 2011)

No idea I myself am only just starting out on home mixed ferts


----------



## dw1305 (20 Dec 2011)

Hi all,
Once you've got the percentage iron (Fe) you can use this both to work out how much you need to feed, and which source of chelated iron you have. 

Because it is 13.3% Fe you have EDTA-FeNa.3H2O. 
The workings for this are RMM 421 (C10H12N2O8FeNa.3H2O), so 10 x 12 (RAM C) for the carbon + 12 x 1 for H etc . 
The RAM Fe = 55.85, so  55.85/421.1 = 0.1326 = 13.3% Fe

Then all you need to know is:
The volume of your tank
and the dilution factor to give you the amount of Iron in ppm. 

I'll use a 100 litre tank, and 10cm3 of FeNa-EDTA solution just, because it makes the maths easier. 

10cm3 = 1:100 dilution per litre, 10cm3 in 100 litres = 1 in 10,000 dilution. 
Then 7.54g of FeNa-EDTA supplies 1g of Fe (as Fe3+). 1g of Iron diluted in 1000cm3 water = 1 in 1000 = 1000ppm.

You have a 1000ppm stock solution which you will dilute by 1 in 10,000, 10cm3 of the 1000pm stock solution supplies 0.1ppm Fe in 100 litres. I'd probably go for a bit more iron, so I'll make it 5000ppm stock, 5 x 7.54g = 37.7g.

So 37.7g of FeNa-EDTA made up to 1000cm3 in water stock solution, and that stock solution used at 10cm3 in 100 litres supplies 0.5ppm Fe3+.

cheers Darrel


----------



## chilled84 (20 Dec 2011)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Once you've got the percentage iron (Fe) you can use this both to work out how much you need to feed, and which source of chelated iron you have.
> 
> Because it is 13.3% Fe you have EDTA-FeNa.3H2O.
> ...




  thanks mate. Ill get my head around that some time. Hopefully very soon.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (20 Dec 2011)

You did ask!    If you ever get your head round that maybe you could explain it to me. Let us know how you get on and if you see any improvement. I note a few people are also dosing FE separately, I've only just got my head round the other ferts.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (28 Feb 2012)

Hi.

I was about to start my own thread on this very subject, then stumbled upon this one.  I too wanted to experiment with dosing Chelated fe seperatly. I`d be interested to know how things improved, if at all. And what quantitys you started dosing at?


----------

